# Dead Rabbit RTA Leaking



## Juan_G (23/1/19)

Hi guys! Did a search to see if this has already been posted but could not find anything. Refilled my DR RTA tonight and now its leaking through the airholes, with its design I dont see how thats possible, cleaned the o rings and checked that the top is screwed on propperly but its a no go. Anyone had the same issue maybe? Regards Juan_G

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/1/19)

Jy moet suig nie blaas nie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G (23/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Jy moet suig nie blaas nie.


Oooooooh, nou weet ek ook lol

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3 (23/1/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hi guys! Did a search to see if this has already been posted but could not find anything. Refilled my DR RTA tonight and now its leaking through the airholes, with its design I dont see how thats possible, cleaned the o rings and checked that the top is screwed on propperly but its a no go. Anyone had the same issue maybe? Regards Juan_G
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the wonderful hobby we call "vaping" it will keep you busy for hours and bring you much joy. Persistence is king

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (23/1/19)

It will leak if the wicking does not fill the wick port. Also when screwing the base to the chimney section it has a tendency to shift the cotton due to the sharp edged cut outs on the chimney section. The little tabs that grab the deck when screwing the two parts together.

Yes it’s top airflow so not supposed to leak, but with no cotton in the wick port it floods the deck and dumps most of the juice inside hense why it comes out the air holes and into your mouth if you don’t notice the leak.

Happened to me a few times with my DR RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/1/19)

Thank you @CaliGuy. That makes sense, I will take it apart and rewick. First time its happened so maybe I messed it up over the weekend when I rewicked it. Thanks for the advice, aanhouer wen I guess haha.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

